
Ask HN: Which technology to learn from Classic ASP - kchauhan
I am a classic ASP developer and planning to learn new technology which:<p>1. Easy to learn from my existing knowledge<p>2. If possible then should be within small possible duration to learn<p>3. Can help with getting a new job
======
danielvf
C# and asp.net. The tooling will stay roughly the same. Many of the concepts
will stay the same. These is plenty of work available.

~~~
brudgers
Not only is there work available, by staying in the Microsoft ecosystem,
existing clients for Classic ASP are leads for upgrade projects.

If picking an outside technology, PHP might be a reasonable addition to
Classic ASP because it often fills a similar niche.

Depending on goal specifics, ASP.NET MVC might be a better option than
webforms...even though webforms are a simpler abstraction when I look at them.

